# What breed is this?



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What is this breed called? I had these awhile ago, they were bought as lahores and sold as lahores. They obviously are not american lahores, are there others?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are not Lahores or Sherazi (Indian Lahores). I don't know what they are. They remind me of the european/asian Archangels that have no crests.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Maybe an kind of archangel like you said. He had some other birds a long while ago which he was calling arch angels which I didn't understand. I guess they were the ones your talking about. He had standard lahores too, so he knew what lahores were. When we put them up on Craigslist the person who came by never said anything about the us calling them wrong. Just complained about something to get them cheaper haha. That was like 5 months ago though. I've been wanting to know what I had. My friend is from India and he certainly likes the middle eastern and Asian breeds


----------



## darren preston (Dec 15, 2011)

they look like arch angle to me seen lots of them before im sure it is


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* The picture is so dark and of poor quality how can anyone even guess what they are* GEORGE


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

darren preston said:


> they look like arch angle to me seen lots of them before im sure it is


I believe our countries both have a bird called a Archangel. And it's either one country strongly mixed one and their was a split or they are total different. 
Do you know of a standard for this bird?



george simon said:


> * The picture is so dark and of poor quality how can anyone even guess what they are* GEORGE


Slightly dark but the color is accurate. Not professional but far from a bad picture.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> * The picture is so dark and of poor quality how can anyone even guess what they are* GEORGE


The picture looks fine to me, definitly not poor quality.

I would agree with them being plainhead arch angels


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The picture looks fine to me, definitly not poor quality.
> 
> I would agree with them being plainhead arch angels


How do they compare to the standard copper or bronze black wing?
We had those too and these are much different. Larger for one.


----------



## darren preston (Dec 15, 2011)

im sorry mate i dont know the standard for these birds


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i think they are cross breed of something hehe


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't think so, the person i bought them from doesnt cross, and the person i sold them to where working with the same birds and didn't say they were crosses.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

they actually have good colours.


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

I was browsing through the picture links posted of the Liepzig Show, and the birds on this page look very similar to the birds you posted here: 

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_4_tobosari_structura_cravatati/pagina3

I am certainly not an expert, but take a look!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The color is similar but I don't think these are Arabian Trumpeters


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I think its Gimpel, Dark Bronze bluewing barred plainhead.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

copper said:


> I think its Gimpel, Dark Bronze bluewing barred plainhead.


I was thinking the body syle was like Gimple.. they are a thin breed not rounded out like some others. here is one in the link.

http://www.npausa.com/news/2010grandnationalchamps/Gimpel OH1 Marvin C Jones.jpg


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Spirit, I think that's what they are (without caps), Put a cap and it's the same bird .


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I can tell you that having these and arch angels together I doubt these are AA's minus a crest. Much larger bird here shape and general appearance just don't line up...


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

Non-standard gimpels i guess.

You'd be able to call them archangels if they were copper blacks...


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

They are beautiful, i defiantly would of considered buying them


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't know. I may be speaking with the person who bought them soon because he is selling magpies and I'm interested in picking one up for mobile flying. He has archangels and lahores listed as well for sale. He could still have the birds. Can't even remember when I sold them it probably wasn april or may last year.


----------

